# HELPPP! Silhouette cameo vinyl cutter completely not working



## AJapparel (Dec 20, 2011)

So recently, I bought a silhouette cameo for the purpose of cutting vinyl for my tshirts. HOWEVER, I have only had it about 24 hours and it is already giving me problems. It has not worked properly ONCE! Here's a short video to show you what happens everytime I try and use it. I have tried cutting my own designs, which is just simple text and numbers, as well as the designs I purchased my their store. Still the same result everytime. Help?!?!?!?


video is here: [media]http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd55/BUCKETAmberlinnn/?action=view&current=IMG_1256.mp4[/media]


----------



## ilovemycameo (Feb 22, 2012)

I couldn't really see the video but you might want to check this blog post on cutting issues:

Silhouette Cameo Not Cutting Right


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Check your blade adjustment


----------

